

What if Trayvon Martin was wearing Google Glasses? - erickuhn19
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/10d425badda8

======
hga
This is rather disconnected from the established facts of the case.

I'll just point out the most obvious one that is totally indisputable: about
the same time Trayvon might have started the suggested process that would
include calling 911, Zimmerman called the police on their non-emergency number
(NEN) and got them dispatched to the location.

~~~
erickuhn19
My main point would be that each party involved in the situation would be more
careful on how they react. How would Zimmerman approach Martin if a police
officer was standing there? The Google Glass would be evidence as if an
officer or court room was standing there at that moment.

~~~
hga
If you were even vaguely familiar with the case and/or fair minded---after
all, the jury validated to some degree the following---you would know that
according to Zimmerman he never "approached" Martin in any sense of the word
that I'm familiar with.

Let's put it this way: you're implicitly asking to know the truth of the
incident; I suggest you don't ask unless you're willing to face the truth,
whatever it might turn out to be.

The investigating officer testified at the trial that when he lied to
Zimmerman and told him a video had been found of the entire incident, he
looked relieved and said "Thank God." Assuming that someone with a documented
history of fighting like Martin would want the truth to be available for the
authorities is ... a bit further than I'm willing to go, and there fails your
concept ... well, unless you put the pair of glasses on Zimmerman.

I'll bet you more than a few Neighborhood Watch types are going to start using
Google glasses when they become generally available.

~~~
DanBC
> If you were even vaguely familiar with the case and/or fair minded

There are a number of court cases that find one way, but the public disagree.

We should not need glasses style propaganda to persuade the public, we should
be happy with the jury, but you can see how it'd be handy? When we have
someone saying they did something, and a video showing that they did do that
it would go some way to stopping people knee-jerking.

------
angdis
Wearing "google glasses" might not make a whole lot of difference. It
presupposes that the images and sounds captured by the camera will have enough
fidelity to capture the details which actually matter and that's not a given
even under ideal circumstances. Finally although a murder case would certainly
get scrutiny, it would be hard to get a cop to even watch a video of a run-of-
the-mill crime. Cyclists have been wearing video cams for years and there have
been very very few cases of action being taken against motorists even when the
cameras capture egregious behavior. There is no reason to think that a
different maginalized group such as young black males will fare better because
of google glass.

~~~
erickuhn19
Why does anyone invest in security cameras then? What would be the point?
Every street corner in NYC has one, buildings, and now peoples homes. Without
video the Boston bombers would not have been caught as well. Video has a place
in the court room and gives law enforcement more information about what
happened.

------
stormcrowsx
Trayvon Martin would have never turned his glasses on, you don't record
yourself pummeling someone unless you want to get arrested.

~~~
erickuhn19
He might have turned them on prior to any altercation, which might have
deterred both individuals from taking the situation to the next level.

------
lifeformed
You could kind of do this with a phone. Hit an emergency button and it starts
discretely recording audio remotely. It wouldn't be overt, but you'd get a lot
of evidence.

~~~
erickuhn19
I agree, but the presence of video could deter many actions from taking place.

~~~
hga
What it would not deter, though, is a worst case Martin scenario: he sees that
Zimmerman is wearing the device and without words ambushes him from behind,
making sure it never gets to transmit a clear picture or useful audio of him.

Which strongly argues for covert monitoring, the same reason a lot of people
prefer concealed to open carry. At net such an overtly visible system might
get more people hurt and killed....

~~~
erickuhn19
Of course my blog post is not taking into account every single possible
horrible scenario that could have happened, how could anyone debate all the
possibilities? I merely state the case that this new technology should be
explored for ways to prevent escalating tensions.

------
PaulHoule
I'd rather be wearing an Iron Man suit that works and open a can of Whoop-Ass
on 'em myself.

The question is: what is the MVP?

~~~
hga
If this is a serious question I've got ideas, and I strongly recommend reading
a particular slow glass story by Bob Shaw
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow_light#Slow_light_in_fictio...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow_light#Slow_light_in_fiction)).
This last one I remember, as he worked through the possibilities, entails the
authorities spreading very small spheres of slow glass in public places. If an
incident occurred, they'd just vacuum up some of them and wait for the light
to get through and see what happened.

Which brings me to my first point: passive always on is nice, unless of course
you are the criminal, but expensive in battery power for which there is no
Moore's law. Given that, it should take very little to get it going, which
isn't necessarily compatible with the MVP of a smartphone app capturing sound.

~~~
DanBC
How expensive is a rolling buffer of 1 minute, which then gets written to disk
(with everything following it written to disc too) when a button is pushed?

I'm imagining something like the Cisco Flip but at 360 (or maybe 720) and with
much better batteries. (My Flip uses 2 AA batteries or a rechargeable battery
pack.)

------
achughes
It would just give the defense even more evidence. The decision was about
whether or not Zimmerman shot him in self-defense, NOT whether or not
Zimmerman was responsible for creating the situation that resulted in Trayvon
Martin being shot.

~~~
erickuhn19
Maybe it would have or maybe it would give the prosecutor more evidence. At
this point we will never know. The only fact we do know is that it would have
provided more total evidence for both sides to interpret what happened.

------
bobdvb
Isn't wearing Google Glasses reason enough to get shot?

~~~
erickuhn19
No

~~~
DanBC
People get mugged for cell phones. (At least they used to, often, I'm not sure
how common it is now.)

I can imagine someone getting mugged, perhaps violently, for their Glass or
some future version glass.

~~~
erickuhn19
Advanced devices like a future version of Google Glass will be incredibly hard
to re-use or sell once stolen. The devices are customized to the individual
and the device will know when the owner is not wearing it.

